# Betta, RCS, and Glofish?



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm planning a 10 gal community tank. I have my tank set to go, now it just needs fish. 
So I was wondering if glofish would be okay with a male betta? I would like to get 6-8 maybe.
Also, when I add the fish to the tank, would it be better to add the betta first or the school of glofish?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Glofish would be OK (sometimes they get nippy) with a betta, but not in a 10g.  
They are actually a genetically modifed version of a danio so they need at least a 15 or a 20g. 

There is lots of other fish you could add:
-4 cories (I LOVE those little buggers lol)
-6 pygmy cories
-6 neon tetras
-ember tetras
-5 harlequin rasboras
-maybe a trio of platys. 
Cories or ember tetras are your best bet though. :3 I own rasboras, and they are very peaceful and have never nipped the guppies. 

It's better to add the betta first. Usually you'd add least aggressive first, and then the most aggressive but you just want to make sure your betta isn't crazily aggressive. LOL Most bettas can tolerate tankmates, but some just dont. :|

Good Luck!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Huh, I thought it was add betta last? So the betta views the other fish as "part" of the territory and not "intruders" to the territory?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally add Bettas last, as they can be aggressive over territory and it gives the other fish time to settle in and know where to hide. That's if it's a docile fish you're adding. With glofish, I would add them last and Betta first but I wouldn't add glofish with Bettas personally. 

The rasboras are a good addition, in the right numbers plus a Betta. Anymore than that and you're over stocking the tank. A few dwarf cories would be good with a Betta too. I personally avoid Tetras as they can be sketchy or nippy.

Glofish do need 15g+ tanks, they are active, require large groups and need the horizontal room to swim


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok so I think I'll get rasboras instead. 
And I'm going to get the betta first but keep him in a different tank by himself temporarily so I can determine if he will be too aggressive for tank mates. If he is ok, I'll get the rasboras and let them settle in before adding the betta.
Would the RCS still be okay with them? (I forgot to mention them in my first post, but its in the title.) And when should I add them? First?
Thanks, every one, for your input!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to +1 the ember tetras or the cories/pygmy cories, and add the suggestion of 4 male Endlers. A massive splash of colour from 4 tiny, gentle fish.  
And +1 on adding the betta last.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

RCS are hit and miss - they won't harm your fish, of course, but some bettas like to eat them. Others are fine with them. Plenty of hiding spaces are the key. They can be quite sensitive to nitrates, so don't add them til the tank is fully cycled. It doesn't really matter when you add them after that.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Bombalurina.
I like the idea of the Endlers. Very colorful fish!
Also, I was just looking at galaxy rasboras. I read that they are danios so would they need a 15g or would they be okay in a 10g? The website I'm reading about them on says 2.5 to 5g but I want to make sure thats right.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They'd be ok in a ten gallon, no problems, but they do prefer (and live longer in) cooler water than a betta. They'd be no good in a 2.5, that's for sure. I wouldn't trust that site. 
Was it you who educated me about that, Olympia?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You could do them in a 10gal. But think of it as keeping goldfish in warm water.. You wouldn't want to do that. Sena pointed this out to me, and I pointed it out to Bombalurina. xD
Also, they are rarely captive bred, so most are wild caught, or only a few generations captive bred, which makes them more sensitive since they haven't been made hardy over generations of captivity. Other danios have been captive bred over many generations and become more hardy to warm water, but these guys have only been in the trade about 5 years, and are difficult to breed. Stick with warm water fish 
(on a side note, one of my dream tanks would be a coldwater tank with galaxy rasboras and hillstream loaches<3)


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

ok no galaxy rasboras. Thanks


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Galaxy Rasboras are actually Celestial Pearl Danios. I owned them a few months ago, great little fish. They are quite small at about an inch long each, but a very shy and quiet fish. I would be concerned they would be scared of your Betta. Mine were terrified of my Gourami. They are fast swimmers though. I think they would do OK in a 10g tank. I had 6 and 4 Glowlight Tetras in my 10g. When I added the Gourami, they were upset so I found them a new home.

Mine did fabulous in 78F water, and our local breeder keeps them in tropical water. They are a new fish, and harder to find.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I own harlequin rasboras and they have such big personalities! They are so much fun. Their tank is at 74F.


----------



## Tigerfish1704 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate to sound as ignorant as I am at stocking fish but what does RCS stand for?:-?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Red Cherry Shrimp  I only learned it as well 

I have Harlequin Rasboras, I just adore them. I'd love to have a full tank of them. Right now my community tank is at 73-75F and there has been no issues.


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

My 10g has 6 glofish and my male betta, Been that way since last August. Over thanksgiving break I came home to a glofish with 1 eye, she's still alive, so I think it is very doable. Mind you there isn't really enough room for them to school. When they do its magnificent but that is a rare sight, most of the time 3 of them will tag along at once but still fun to watch.


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, after some more research, I've decided to try a sorority instead. I went out today to buy some silk plants to provide more cover in the tank. I intended to get more live plants as well, but couldn't find the ones I wanted. I have several small, colorful glass cups for hiding spots as well as a plastic reef. My tank is cycled. I have four girls so far. I plan to add them to the tank on Monday. In the mean time, I'm getting to know their personalities and enjoying it very much.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally, I'd hold off on adding them until you have at least 5. If you can, get all of your girls (up to 6) before adding them. Otherwise, each time you add a new one, you'll have to rearrange the whole tank and cup everybody. 
But, yay! Sorority!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ This!

I had to do this with mine, kept changing the tank everytime I got a new girl. At the end of it, I bought my two new girls and tossed everyone into the 15g (was a 10g) haha When I do switch them to the 29g, I'm buying a ton of females  Good luck!


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

Got my last two girls today! As soon as everyone is QT'd I'll add them to the tank. So, what are your opinions? Is the best way to add them all at once, one by one, in pairs?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd add them all at once, but then, it was easy for me because the sales assisstant put them all in the same bag. x-x


----------

